# Experiment with Pantene



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Well... I took the plunge and bought some Pantene because it was on sale and I had a 2 for 1 coupon. I got the Ice Shine shampoo and BB10 conditioner (I attached the photo)

Fresh out of the shower, her coat seems very nice but we shall see how the week progresses and if it holds up! It is brighter (but not show bright), makes her softer but true to her cotton/slightly rougher texture and blew out beautifully. I picked the Ice Shine specifically because there is no silicone in it. Ice Shine smells like candy watermelon, the BB10 like a mixture of honeysuckle/jasmine. There is very little smell left in her coat. The only thing that threw me off is that the shampoo makes A LOT of lather - I will definitely use less next time. Now here are the photos! eace:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks so pretty


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh Evelyn thank you! That honestly means the world coming from the mama of Ms Whimsy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So Ellen, what is it about Pantene that made you want to try it. Had you heard about using it on dogs. Just curious, I haven't found a shampoo and conditioner I am crazy about so I am interested. Simcoe looks lovely by the way.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

There has been much discussion on pros/cons of dog shampoos here, and many (including Karen Randall) have said that they wanted to try it but there are so many to choose from that they were intimidated and thus never did. Apparently there are many dogs in the show world exclusively washed with Pantene, so I'm seeing what happens for three washes/weeks (I figure if it causes dry skin and discomfort I would know by then) and reevaluating. I'm also seeing if the combination I chose will cause any residue/buildup and if Simcoe stays clean throughout the week, as well if she stays being easy to comb (she is now on her second time of blowing coat so there's a lot coming off of her, but I'm lucky because so far it's not matting). So, the experimentation begins!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Darling pictures! A happy clean hav.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lakesideliving said:


> There has been much discussion on pros/cons of dog shampoos here, and many (including Karen Randall) have said that they wanted to try it but there are so many to choose from that they were intimidated and thus never did. Apparently there are many dogs in the show world exclusively washed with Pantene, so I'm seeing what happens for three washes/weeks (I figure if it causes dry skin and discomfort I would know by then) and reevaluating. I'm also seeing if the combination I chose will cause any residue/buildup and if Simcoe stays clean throughout the week, as well if she stays being easy to comb (she is now on her second time of blowing coat so there's a lot coming off of her, but I'm lucky because so far it's not matting). So, the experimentation begins!


Just to clarify, I HAVE tried it, and didn't like it (at least the set I tried) it was too heavy for Kodi's coat. He felt lovely and fresh after a bath and blow dry, but looked flat and greasy within a day or two. I DON'T know, however, if that was because of Pantene in general, or because I chose the "wrong" type. But there are so many options, I didn't really want to continue experimenting, when I already had a good, cost effective combination that does a beautiful job on his coat.

On the rare occasions that I've needed to bathe him and haven't had his shampoo and conditioner around, I've used my own Aveda products and they work beautifully on him... They're just oretty pricey to use on a dog!!! 

Also, while it's true that there are show people who use, and swear by, Pantene, there are also MANY who don't. My guess is that among show people, Coat Handler's is probably close to the top of the poularity charts because of the good results, mild scent and excellent price point if you have to wash multiple dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

keep in mind many of our human shampoos contain not so healthy chemicals and we only put it on our heads. With dogs we put it on their entire bodies. Here is an example of this using Pantene as an example 

Pantene Ingredients Water, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glycol Distearate, Sodium 

Citrate, Cocamide Mea, Sodium Xylenesulfonate, Dimethicone, Fragrance, Citric Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Polyquaternium-76, 

Sodium Chloride, Tetrasodium Edta, Trisodium Ethylenediamine Disuccinate, Panthenol, Panthenyl 



ingrediends of concern are 1. Sodium Laurel Sulfate 2.Cocamidopropyl Betaine 3.Glycol Distearate 11.Sodium Benzoate and 14. Fragrance




1) Sodium Dodecyl Sulfate/Sodium Laurel Sulfates - These are sometimes coded on labels as "coconut based cleanser." Sulfates 

are added to shampoo because they act as surfactants to bind to grease & dirt to help wash them away. These are what causes 

"bubbles" when bathing. Sulfates can be extremely irritating to a dog's skin (people's too) and will strip out the natural 

oils found in a the skin & coat. Many dogs become extra itchy afterward, causing dander and flakes to appear on the fur. 

Prolonged exposure to sulfates can produce target organ damage and ingestion can lead to nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and 

bloating. Allergic reactions can also appear on dogs.

2) Cocamide DEA/Cocamidopropyl Betaine - These are sometimes coded on labels as "coconut based cleanser." Cocamides are also 

detergents added into shampoos to "add more bubbles," but also to thicken a shampoo so it comes out in a glob. Like sulfates, 

these ingredients cause skin and eye irritation. In lab experiments, exposure to high doses of these chemicals have been 

shown to cause liver cancers and precancerous changes in skin and thyroid.

3) Glycol Distearate/Stearate - these are waxes added in to make the shampoo shiny. I don't think your dog cares if their 

shampoo is shiny or not! This is an unnecessary ingredient, and although they only cause acute oral toxicity, and skin and 

eye irritation, they are still toxic!

4) Dimethicone/Cyclomethicone - methicone's are silicone oils used to smooth down the fur, while adding thickness and shine. 

These attributes wouldn't be so bad if methicone's weren't harmful to deal with. "Avoid spilling, skin and eye contact" is 

noted in this material safety data sheet. And when this chemical decomposes, it can form toxic gases!

5) Paraben - these are added to act as a preservative to prevent bacterial growth. The side effects of having parabens 

absorbed through the skin or ingested can contribute to the development of cancerous tumours in people, so why risk cancer in 

our dogs?

6) Phenoxyethanol - many "natural" products contain this ingredient as a preservative instead of using a paraben. It can also 

be used in the fragrance of a shampoo. Its chemical structure is similar to parabens and have similar side effects like skin 

irritation and reproductive toxin.

7) Propylene Glycol - Propylene Glycol is a cosmetic form of mineral oil and works as a humescent, which creates retention of 

moisture. This chemical is also a skin irritant and "repeated exposure may cause flaking of the skin," states DOW Chemical's 

MSDS. In shampoo, it is supposed to work at holding moisture in the skin, but using the shampoo regularly causes skin 

dryness.... talk about a Catch 22!

8) Diazolidinyl Urea - this is used as a preservative. To use this chemical, people have to make sure their skin is covered 

and seek medical attention if their skin comes in contact with it. One is also supposed to induce vomiting if ingested 

according to Spectrum Chemical. Dog shampoos do not need to contain this preservative! There are many natural preservatives 

like Vitamin C and Rosemary amongst others.

9) Polysorbate 20/80 - Although it's derived from a natural ingredient, it is not natural--it is an ethoxylated compound 

which means the un-hazardous polysorbate is treated with 20 "parts" of ethylene oxide causing a carcinogenic compound. 

Polysorbates are usually added as emulsifiers to shampoo to hold in fragrance and increase surfactant properties.

10) Glyceryl Oleate - this chemical is used in the fragrance and to help as a surfactant. There are high concerns for 

irritation to the skin, eyes, and lungs which can wreak havoc on your pups skin - especially if they are extra sensitive. 

Your pooch doesn't need to stay smelling like cucumber melon or blueberry swirl after their bath, just a clean dog is the 

best way to go.

11) Sodium Benzoate - this is used used as a preservative and for fragrance in shampoos. Science Lab states it is hazardous 

to the skin and can be toxic to the blood, reproductive system, liver, and central nervous system. Again this is an 

unnecessary ingredient!

12) DEA (diethanolamine) - DEA is used as a wetting agent to help with lather in a shampoo. Cancer Prevention Coalition 

states DEA can react with other ingredients in the formula to form an extremely potent carcinogen called 

nitrosodiethanolamine (NDEA). NDEA is readily absorbed through the skin and has been linked with stomach, esophagus, liver 

and bladder cancers. 

13) Phthalates - these are used when making artificial fragrances for shampoo because they make the scent last longer by 

acting as a plasticizer. They are known endocrine disruptors which means they can disrupt the hormone levels in the body. 

Pregnant dogs should definitely avoid having shampoos with pthalates put on them to avoid any developmental birth defects.

14) Fragrance - the term Fragrance is what many companies use to keep their scent a secret. You have no idea what chemicals 

or natural ingredients they are using to add a scent. It is generally safe to assume the word fragrance = chemical, otherwise 

the scent would be promoted as a natural or organic ingredient like lavender essential oil or a blend of natural plant 

derived scents. 

15) Color/FD&C's - Color? Why do dogs need to have a color in their shampoo? The only reason colors are added is for human 

aesthetic purposes. The actual chemical makeup of colors and dyes only leads to increased dryness or irritation on your dog


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

and we wonder why so many dogs have allergies Another common ingredient ,oatmeal is not tolerated by many dogs with grain sensitivities.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, I seemed to have tapped into a nerve with this subject! Just to clarify, I don't ever intend to use Pantene regularly on her. It's just nice to know that I have a backup, and so far so good while we wait for our new shampoo order to come in! Thank you everyone (especially Dave!) for your concern though


----------



## Breck (Jul 5, 2014)

Karen, do you use the leave in conditioner by Coat Handler or the regular conditioner?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Breck said:


> Karen, do you use the leave in conditioner by Coat Handler or the regular conditioner?


It's thw one you rinse out. I've been using it for a few weeks now, and although I like the very mild scent, I'm not totally happy with it. I may change back to Spectrum 10.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> It's thw one you rinse out. I've been using it for a few weeks now, and although I like the very mild scent, I'm not totally happy with it. I may change back to Spectrum 10.


Karen, I used Coat Handler for years and can't really remember why I stopped. I guess it just didn't do what I wanted. I do remember not loving the smell. But I am very happy with the Pro-line from CC. Have you tried it? I see you have used the Spectrum line. Right now, I'm using Fair Advantage shampoo/conditioner in one and the Pro-Gro leave in for brushing between baths. Blossom's coat looks great and we have very little matting. Just some tangling that brushes out fairly easy.

Also, I only brush my dogs once a week. Not because I think its best, but that's just the best I can do.....:| So far, so good!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Karen, I used Coat Handler for years and can't really remember why I stopped. I guess it just didn't do what I wanted. I do remember not loving the smell. But I am very happy with the Pro-line from CC. Have you tried it? I see you have used the Spectrum line. Right now, I'm using Fair Advantage shampoo/conditioner in one and the Pro-Gro leave in for brushing between baths. Blossom's coat looks great and we have very little matting. Just some tangling that brushes out fairly easy.
> 
> Also, I only brush my dogs once a week. Not because I think its best, but that's just the best I can do.....:| So far, so good!


Maybe I'll give that one a try. The ONLY thing I don't like about Spectrum 10 is that it's SO THICK that it's REALLY hard to get out of the bottle. I know that means that it goes a long way... it's really a pretty good deal, price-wise, based on how concentrated it is. But I just kept replacing the conditioner with water every time I used it, until I'd guess it was about half and half. THEN it could be poured like most, thick conditioners.

Is the Pro-line as thick as that? Is the Fair Advantage a CC product? I'm always a little leery of shampoo conditioners in one. It feels like you have less control. I know I've never liked them on my own hair! I make my own grooming spray, with a squirt of conditioner, a squirt of Ice on Ice and then fill the bottle with water. Then I don't have to worry about keeping something else in stock.

BUT... Anything else I try, I'll be sure to get a small bottle first. So many people like Coat Handler's, I thought it was a safe bet getting the gallon bottle... And now I find I don't really like it!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Is the Pro-line as thick as that?


It is thick, but the way I wash my dogs, it works out fine. I fill my tub and make a bubble bath. Then I directly apply small amounts to extra dirty areas.



krandall said:


> Is the Fair Advantage a CC product? I'm always a little leery of shampoo conditioners in one. It feels like you have less control. I know I've never liked them on my own hair!


Yes, they are both CC products. Agreed on the 2in1. I hate them for myself (I am an Aveda user :wink2 and was leery of this one, but it seems to actually do a very nice job. That is all I use for the bath and blow out. Then for my weekly brushing out (mine only get bathed every 3-4 weeks), I put a small quarter sized amount of the Pro Gro Leave in conditioner on the coat by emulsifying in my hands and then lightly distributing it all over the coat and then brushing it in.

Tibetan Terriers are often kept "in oil" during the adult transitioning stage to preserve coat. The Pro Gro conditioner acts like what we used to do with the oiling, but it isn't oily. If that makes since.



krandall said:


> I make my own grooming spray, with a squirt of conditioner, a squirt of Ice on Ice and then fill the bottle with water. Then I don't have to worry about keeping something else in stock.


I have always done the same thing, but with Blossom and the Pro Gro conditioner I haven't had to do that. So far I am very pleased with the results and I get constant compliments on the condition of her coat. I did have to learn to apply the right amount by trial and error. Its easy to get too much clumped in one area.



krandall said:


> BUT... Anything else I try, I'll be sure to get a small bottle first. So many people like Coat Handler's, I thought it was a safe bet getting the gallon bottle... And now I find I don't really like it!


I did the same thing! Bought the gallon size and it lasted for years! :laugh2: I didn't think I'd ever get rid of it.

Of course, with all that said, as the coat changes texture, I also change product. This is currently working well for Blossom's puppy coat and the beginning stages of adult transition.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK... I ordered a bottle of each to try!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really appreciate the photos. Beautiful dog!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have been using Coat Handler and tried out Spectrum 10, which I like best for lasting niceness of the coat, but HATE the smell. I keep my shampoo in the car as I, almost every other time at the dog park, have to do at least a paw and face wash before going home. The best shampoo and conditioner I've ever used (and I've bought every kind, cheap and expensive) on my own frizzy, heavy, wavy hair is Costco's (Kirkland) moisturizing. The other day, I had Lola in the shower already (I just bring my dogs in with me) and forgot the shampoo in, so used mine. Though I also don't plan on using it regularly, Lola's coat is gorgeous, was the easiest to comb her out so far of all products I've tried, and with a nice, light smell.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> OK... I ordered a bottle of each to try!


I hope you like them. I'm only using them on Blossom right now since she's the only one in full coat.

I reread the descriptions on their site and they do just what they claim. One thing though on the Pro Gro conditioner, is that it does leave a white filmy (not oily) residue on my combs and brushes. Not excessive, but you can see it after several brushings. I just wash them with mild soap and water after each bath. It washes right off. I suspect its this residue that keeps the coat from matting, which it does very well. As I said somewhere earlier, I only manage to brush them out once a week, so its a miracle that Blossom isn't matted to the skin.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

So I just bought a bottle of each as well. Also picked up the 4.5" all coarse buttercomb since I love both the 005 and 006 face buttercombs, but often wish for the size of the face comb with wider teeth for quick morning comb outs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Is the Pro-Gro a leave-in conditioner used for dry combing?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Is the Pro-Gro a leave-in conditioner used for dry combing?


I think you can do both...damp or dry. But I only apply to dry.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Simcoe is beautiful. Keep us posted on your experiment.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen Collins said:


> I think you can do both...damp or dry. But I only apply to dry.


I've ordered some Pro-Gro conditioner. My intention is to mix it with some water in a spray bottle to use for dry combing. Do you think I should also get some Ice to add to the bottle?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've ordered some Pro-Gro conditioner. My intention is to mix it with some water in a spray bottle to use for dry combing. Do you think I should also get some Ice to add to the bottle?


I don't think adding ice is necessary. The only reason to spray anything on the coat when brushing is to moisten long hair slightly to prevent breakage. On a coat shorter than 4 inches, the stimulation of hair follicles with regular brushing is sufficient to release and distribute natural oils. IMO


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I rarely use a conditioning spray although maybe I should. I do like the Pure Paws Silk Basic products. Sometimes I use the Silk Basic conditioning spray because it is not heavy. Our groomer lightly sprays Pure Paws Code Secret after grooming and it makes the coat shiny. I think I could use the conditioning sprays on Scout daily, but it would be too much for Truffles because her coat is silky.


----------

